
Developmental biology: Gene lets animals tell left from right - rvern
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v531/n7592/full/531010c.html
======
rvern
The Nature article actually just summarizes the original article, which is
open access and can be found here: [http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/pdfExtended/S0960-9822(1...](http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/pdfExtended/S0960-9822\(16\)00056-7). Unfortunately I cannot change
the URL.

~~~
DrScump
But you did exactly the right thing with the relevant follow-up rather than a
separate submit.

